# 1962 Minolta SR-7 SLR with 3 lenses and original manuals



## ryankmasuda (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm selling a MINOLTA SR-7 SLR camera and lenses. All lenses have original leather cases and the camera it's self has a leather case to protect the body. The camera was first made in 1962 so the camera is at least 48 years old. Below is alittle history of the SR-7. This sale includes the original manuals for the camera and all the lenses as well as a compact flash attachment a telephoto lense 1:4.5 f=90-230mm Soligor lens made in Japan, 1:2.8 f=35mm Minolta Auto Rokkor, 1:1.4 f=58mm Minolta Auto Rokkor, 1:2.8 f=135mm Minolta Auto Rokkor, 1:4.5 f=90-230mm Soligor lens. The trigger and cable for remote photography is included as well. Everything was taken care of very well and everything works. The telephoto lens shows some wear from normal usage but everything else is in brand new condition. The camera alone goes for $150-300 so It's a good deal for camera collectors and people who enjoy shooting with vintage cameras. If you have any questions please reply via email at ryankmasuda@gmail.com

I HAVE PICTURES OF EVERYTHING THAT I CAN EMAIL YOU

The Minolta SR-7 is the first Minolta SLR to have a built-in exposure meter. In fact it was the worlds first 35mm SLR with a built in battery operated CdS-meter when introduced in 1962, and at the time Minolta's top of the line SLR camera model, usually equipped with the superb Auto Rokkor -PF 1:1.4 f=58mm multicoated standard lens with a depth-of-field pre-view lever. The meter is of the dual range variety, having a low and a high range selected by a push button, situated early on at the rear, and later, on model V, to the left of the lens mount on the side of the mirror housing. The meter reading, to be manually transferred to the lens aperture ring, is shown in a window next to the rewind knob at the top of the camera. The film speed is set on the shutter speed dial by lifting and turning to outer collar. 
There are several versions of this camera, the most significant improvement is the 1965 revised body style, the SR-7 model V, which was also the basic body-style for the Minolta SR-T 101 to be introduced the following year. The improved style is recognized by the fact that the stepped shoulders on the camera body are removed. The camera has a built-in 10 seconds delay self-timer mechanism and features a mirror lock-up dial situated on the right-hand side of the mirror housing. The camera body design is particularly clean, having no integral accessory shoe at the top of the prism housing. The shoe was supplied as a separate item to be fixed to the camera using the viewfinder window frame, the early models having a screw-on fixing ring and the later ones a square push on fixture with a locking device. 

Specifications 
Type: SLR camera body 
Manufacturer: Minolta 
Year of launch: 1962 
Film: 35mm film with speeds 6 to 3200 ASA 
Lens mount: Minolta SR mount 
Viewfinder: Pentaprism, Fresnel-lens with a microprism center as finder screen 
Shutter: Focal plane shutter with speeds 1 to 1/1000 sec. plus B, flash synchronized speeds 1 to 1/60 sec. 
Metering: built-in coupled dual range CdS meter, low range button on camera back (or on the front of the later version) 
Film advance: lever, rewind unlocking button and and rewind crank 
Weight: 990 g 
Dimensions: 146×95×91 m


----------

